# Meowey's Mac and Cheese



## meowey (Mar 4, 2007)

Meowey’s Macaroni and Cheese

  Ingredients:

              ½ lb Macaroni cooked “al dente”
              3 TBL Butter
              3 TBL Flour
              2 TSP Dry Mustard
              1 TSP Chili Powder
              1 TSP Salt
              ½ TSP White Pepper
              2 ½ cups Milk
              12 oz shredded cheddar cheese (or any combo of cheeses to your preference)
              1 cup crushed Ritz crackers or bread crumbs 

  Directions:

  Pre-heat oven to 350 degrees F
  Mix flour, mustard, chili powder, salt and pepper
  Melt butter over medium heat and allow it to foam out
  Add flour mix to butter and form a roux, cook 1 minute after roux begins to bubble
  Slowly whisk in the milk
  Simmer for 10 minutes or until thickened, stirring 
Reduce heat to low, slowly add the cheese, stirring to melt, and simmer 1-2 minutes
  Combine sauce with cooked macaroni and put in 2-quart baking dish
  Top with crumbs
  Bake for 30 minutes – let rest for 5 minutes before serving




Enjoy!!



Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## gypc (Mar 4, 2007)

I make an awesome mac & cheese but this..........this sounds incredible!!! I will try it but I don't know when.

Thank you so much for this recipe!!


----------



## kueh (Mar 4, 2007)

One suggestion might be to throw it in a hot smoker and cook it there.  It should add a nice dimension to it.


Oops, didn't see the meatloaf post.  I guess smoked mac and cheese might be overkill.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 5, 2007)

copied and pasted to my recipe file.


----------



## smoked (Mar 5, 2007)

me too, copied pasted printed shown to momma....... and she makes some good mac n cheese as well......


----------



## guido (Mar 28, 2007)

I also add bacon to my mac, and have a recipe that calls for a can of chipotle peppers blended it.  I usually also add garlic butter to my breadcrumbs before I sprinkle them on the top... gooood stuff :)


----------



## buddy (Mar 28, 2007)

Man that sounds delicious. I think I'll try it in the next couple of days.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 28, 2007)

Did anyone see the Bobby Flay throwdown with the Macaroni and Cheese queen last night?  Awesome looking Mac and Cheese.  Made my little boxes of Kraft shells and cheese go hide in the cabinet


----------



## guido (Mar 28, 2007)

No. :(

I love mac and cheese. I even like the Kraft stuff too :)

Homemade doesn't take long, with the exception of cooking the macaroni... always takes a while to boil water and cook the pasta.. other than that, it's pretty simple, and always good.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 19, 2007)

I made this mac and cheese tonight with my meatloaf.  WOW was it good.  I put too much crackers on the top, but the rest was spectacular.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 20, 2007)

It is the best!


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds good! Have to give this a try. Saved to recipe file...


----------



## vlap (Jun 13, 2008)

Meowey, Have you ever tossed this mac-n-cheese in the smoker?


----------



## seboke (Jun 13, 2008)

Sounds great!  Also saved it in my "gotta try this" folder.  I have recipe software that can make a cookbook.  I'll think of some kind of cool name for it later, but have been populating it with darn near every recipe I come across in here.  The only things so far that WON'T go public are Jeff's rub and sauce!


----------



## meowey (Jun 13, 2008)

Not yet.  It's on the bucket list though!  LOL

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## meowey (Jun 13, 2008)

What's the software?  I'm trying to put together a cookbook to give to family members for Christmas.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

